# Shooting my first snow (I hope)



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I always hunted canada geese as there are very few snows in my area of NY. The last two days I've watched three or four flocks of about 50 snows circle and land in an adjacent field. (cut corn) I'm going to set up in that field should I put out my only dekes, full body canadians, or try to luck out and simply sit on the X. Also these birds seam to circle the field atleast 20 times before landing, is this the norm. I've been hunting a large group of canadian geese in which three have neck bands a black, a green and a red I'm passing on those in hopes of getting my first snow.

Thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Also these birds seam to circle the field atleast 20 times before landing, is this the norm.


Yep, but don't worry, if your trying to decoy them, they'll only circle you once before finding something wrong and heading out of sight.
Seriously though. Snows are a tough game. If they have been using the field for awhile you might have a decent chance at them. 
But man... passing up a chance at some collared birds?? I shiver just thinking about it!!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Passing on 3 neck collars for a snow??? You could always come to ND and shoot hundreds of snows in the spring, but the chances of a neck caller are slim to none. I would go for the collars without a doubt.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

There will always be snow geese, but collars are priceless....
Adam


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got to give you guys an update, This morning we set out for the snows, I went to the field they've been landing in and set out 5 ghg full bodied canadians, this is a large cornfield so I wanted somthing for the birds to hone in on. Long story short 8:30 they arrived I was on the left.birds coming from the left, third pass I called out "cut-em" I shoot the only 10 gauge and fired three shots my 3 hunting buddies fired 1 shot each 2 birds down they run out arguing over who shot what! I figured screw it cant argue with 20 yr. olds theyll want to fight over a bird they didn't shoot. 2 guys then leave an hour later and I set out my remaining dekes for one of the collared canadian birds. 2 flocks lkater in comes 3 birds, they land and 30' in front of me is a yellow collared canadian, I open the doors on my finisher and put the bead of my bps 10 on it and fire! the bird jumps, I fire again, as I'm loading the next shell my nephew who is now shooting at his sixth goose in his life shoots and dumps it. six geese three days one collar w/a leg band. He has no clue what he has acomplished!!!! Please let him know
THANKS


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Forgot to mention 1 hour later after going over the missed bird a thousand times in my head six birds come in and three leave with me doing the only shooting I pull a "tripple". I'm an experienced shooter I just must have gotten BAND FEVER, I really don't know what happened my nephew has a bird he and I will never forget!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

tell your nephew congrats on the collar. sounds like you guys had a great hunt.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats on the collar nothing beats that fealing in waterfowl hunting. IMO


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

You wouldnt have been proud of that collar anyway, ground pounding him,or at least I don't think you would be.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Thats exactly what I said to myself, normally they jump when the doors open the wind shifted that morning causing the birds to come in hard from behind they didn't pass once to get a flying shot just dropped in silent over our heads I paniced as it was a total surprise seeing a collar. Thats why I shot early I'll be honest i would have felt ****ty I just got caught up in the excitement.


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

> I open the doors on my finisher and put the bead of my bps 10 on it and fire! the bird jumps, I fire again,


Dude, I completly understand how rare a neck band is, but trying to ground pound a canada goose. Thats weak! You sure as hell wouldn't be able to tell that story to any respectable hunter. Where is the sport! These birds arn't snow geese you know! :lol:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

You guys make me sick. It must be tough to be the perfect hunters, huh? Ground pounding what is wrong with that if you set out your decoys and were able to land geese in your spread i would say that that is defidently fair chase. I for one kill them bastards anyway possible. It is much tougher to kill them when they are on the ground than flying anyway, i have done it and so have my buddies even though they would never admit it on this site because they are converted nodak outdoors hunters now.
Don't get me wrong it is much more fun to shot at the birds flying and rarely do any get ground pounded but if a neck collar snuck in behind me and landed that it one bird that i wouldn't give the chance to fly. Shame on me i guess!

You guys need to quite bashing people for situations that you have never encountered and worry about what you will do if the chance ever presents itself to you, at least the guy is honest about what happened.

PEACE


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Neck collar on ground. Hmm................Bang!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I, for one, would never shoot any type of goose on the ground!!!! :iroll:

Hey Duxnbux, How about this one.........."dean, turn around and shoot that goose on the ground behind you"...........Dean says, "where" :laugh:


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

Well said CBass. Haven't you completely fooled the goose by having it land in your spread? That's the sporting part, not necessarily the shooting. And what difference does it make if it is a canada or a snow?

Foldem


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Greg_4242 said:


> > I open the doors on my finisher and put the bead of my bps 10 on it and fire! the bird jumps, I fire again,
> 
> 
> Dude, I completly understand how rare a neck band is, but trying to ground pound a canada goose. Thats weak! You sure as hell wouldn't be able to tell that story to any respectable hunter. Where is the sport! These birds arn't snow geese you know! :lol:


Lol! Greg I'd be willing to bet that you've ground pounded a goose before. Man is that weak. :eyeroll: Its a collared goose were talking about. You say that now but i'd be willing to bet that if you had a collared bird sitting 15 yards infront of you that you'd ground pound it too.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Neck banded goose on the ground, who cares how you get em as long as you get him.... everyone in the sport of waterfowling has done some ground pounding in there waterfowling experience im sure, even if they dont bring it to the public. At least you got him!!!
Adam


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Well put cbass. Sounds like a great hunt cut'em.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Thank you guys that understand where Im coming from with this. Im telling an honest experience and how I reacted to it. I could have BS'ed everyone here but I didn't. I proof read and asked myself, why say you shot at it on the ground? well thats what i did and to everyone else, don't kid yourselves you'd do the same!!!!!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont worry about what Greg said. You didnt do anything wrong. Like it was said before "It must be tough being perfect" :eyeroll:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Great story! Good job on the triple...in the air??? :thumb: This may come as a surprise but I have found that they taste the same if they were shot out of the air or off the ground. dd: Thanks for sharing your story and congrats on the jewelry! :beer:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Too bad...

Never heard of anyone complaining about shooting a goose on the ground before, with a neck band no less! If I see a goose with a neck band on the road, I am running it down with the truck LoL..

Anyhoo, I am sure anyone that would complain about "ground pounding" would be sure they are the ones that do not decoy turkeys and "ground pound" turkeys...no, no! Where's the sport in that? They chase 'em down and hunt and hunt with a knife!

Jeff Given


----------

